# Power for SSD's



## cornemuse (Mar 28, 2018)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAAZ652A5184

This ssd shows in specs to use +3.3 volts. Do these things control the (from 5v usb conn for instance) voltage on board to get 3.3 volts?

Molux has 5v-12v- & 2 grounds, sata power conns, 5v, 12v, & grounds, some have an orange wire to the plug, dont know this voltage(?).

I dont want to buy one & then fry it!

Actually, I want the smallest ssd (as opposed to sd cards or thumb drives etc.) that I can find, without weird connectors to deal with.  (for what I want, 32 gig is plenty)

-c-

(also, How do thumb drives compare to sd cards for permanence of stored data?)


----------



## natr0n (Mar 28, 2018)

Those china brand ssd's will work like any other ssd. Need not worry. Those volts specs are basically gibberish.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 28, 2018)

Whoa there buddy... That SSD is not worth the price..
This one is much better... Double the storage
https://m.newegg.com/products/0D9-003W-00031


----------



## peche (Mar 28, 2018)

cornemuse said:


> I dont want to buy one & then fry it!



if you are fine buying  cheap-assChinese  products then go, voltages arent something to worry in this case, ill worry about getting a better SSD or at least a well known model / brand....


----------



## hat (Mar 29, 2018)

SATA power connectors have 3.3v lines. That said, the desired voltage can be achieved in numerous ways. I remember a guide here on TPU that dealt with swapping around molex wires to achieve different voltages at the end of the molex connector... it was a form of fan control. You could make a molex plug that put out 7v or even 5v as opposed to the full 12v to slow the fan down. And then there's all sorts of power circuitry that can be involved... most motherboards these days either have a 4 or 8 pin CPU power connector consisting of nothing but +12v lines and ground lines... but your CPU isn't running at 12v, is it?

In short, there's nothing to worry about. Just plug in the appropriate plug and all will be fine. You don't need to go worrying about what wires your connector has and frying something. As it's an SSD it most likely takes a SATA power connector, and literally any SATA power connector would work.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 29, 2018)

Basically, if it has SATA connector, it doens't matter. They are standardized connectors. Even Chinese follow it, if they want to sell anything


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 29, 2018)

cornemuse said:


> (also, How do thumb drives compare to sd cards for permanence of stored data?)



About the same, i.e. it's flash, so as long as it's plugged in and powered up from time to time, it should be fine over time, but the data might need to be refreshed once in a while.
Not sure anyone has really ever done a long term test to see how long data lasts before it gets corrupted on a flash based drive.



jmcslob said:


> Whoa there buddy... That SSD is not worth the price..
> This one is much better... Double the storage
> https://m.newegg.com/products/0D9-003W-00031



And also not a 1.8" drive...


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2018)

cornemuse said:


> Actually, I want the smallest ssd (as opposed to sd cards or thumb drives etc.) that I can find, *without weird connectors to deal with*. (for what I want, 32 gig is plenty)



1.8" SATA drives don't use the standard SATA power connectors.  So they wouldn't be an option if that is your goal.

A better option would be an adapter like this and an a SATA based M.2 SSD: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA86V3DZ6000


----------



## cornemuse (Mar 29, 2018)

While I am experimenting, I am also ultimately looking for smallest size 'package'. post #3 is a 2.5", not 1.8". 

 Post # 8 adapter looks like 'it & an ssd' would be twice as long together. 

Whatever I come up with will connect via usb. 

I have a ½ height 2.5 ssd, ultimately, too big.  

-c-

bear with me, I'm 71!


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2018)

cornemuse said:


> Post # 8 adapter looks like 'it & an ssd' would be twice as long together.



It looks long because it is so narrow.

It ends up being about the same length as a standard 2.5" SSD, but is much narrower. It is only as wide as the SATA connector itself, which is as narrow as you are going to get.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 29, 2018)

cornemuse said:


> Whatever I come up with will connect via usb.



What kind of data are you looking to archive?
Why are you looking at ssd's connected by usb (over / instead of) usb thumb drives?


----------

